# W: Space Marine Drop Pods H: ££/WHFB Trade



## Shemster (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey, 

I am looking for several (12 to be exact) drop pods to accompany my now finished battle company, I would obviously prefer new or undercoated ones but basecoated ones will do fine as well.

I am willing to buy or to trade for my Warhammer Fantasy armies (Orcs & Goblins, Ogre Kingdoms, Lizardmen, High Elves)

Thanks,

Matthew.


----------

